# balloon tires



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thinking of buying some balloon tires and was curious which is better the PVC or polyurethane. Also does the 11.8x7 tires roll with ease like the bigger ones. There going on my surf fishing cart. Thanks for any info guys.


----------



## Bigfattybbq1 (Dec 12, 2010)

I've had really good luck with the low pressure (2 - 4lb) polyurethane balloon tires from Wheeleze. They go over really loose sand carrying lots of weight. They absolutely do not sink into the sand.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

I have the same Wheeleze wheels as bfbbq (see my previous post) and they roll like a dream in any sand. I haul 4 rods, 4 rod holders, full cooler and a large sand flea rake and can literally pull it with 2 fingers. I have to lock the front wheel when I'm loading up in the lot just to keep the wind from blowing it away. It is the best fishing investment I've ever made.


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*mine*










here is mine, goes good any where, mike


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

*a better pic*


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

ride135pcolaboy said:


> here is mine, goes good any where, mike



Nice setup. Wish I could bring one down there with me when I come this week....


----------

